# Never-Miss



## Nickdrywall (Mar 10, 2012)

Has anybody used NEVER MISS before if so let the forum know your thoughts.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

My guys just used food coloring from the baking section in a grocery store.

But hey, if you're going to pimp something include a link.

http://never-miss.net/


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

I have used it. I like it. sands the same as if you never put it in there. I am talking about the touch up coloring, i have never used their level 5 mud primer skim coat stuff. It acts as advertised as far as i am concerned. I may be wrong but i dont think it will freeze. good for our Canadian winters


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

It's my understanding that food coloring bleeds through paint.
I've used Never miss with fr8 on a couple jobs, the color can scare a builder a bit.
It adds contrast, so your eyes don't suffer from white-out. It's easier to see imperfections in the coat.
I personally didn't find enough of an advantage to keep using it.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

little blue chalk and youll never miss


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Yep a little chalk and you'll never miss a back charge from painters ! Chalk is for framers not finishers. As far as I can tell. If you need colors in your mud it's time to do something else


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

drywallmike08 said:


> Yep a little chalk and you'll never miss a back charge from painters ! Chalk is for framers not finishers. As far as I can tell. If you need colors in your mud it's time to do something else


Thanks for the input Mike. I imagine finishers of your caliber don't need lights or even sandpaper for that matter.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

I have to check my payment over the years i was using blue chalk! 

LoL.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

And that's why most of the time I'm working. Not trying to be a internet badass on drywall talk! Enjoy your day chalky mankind guy....


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

: ))


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Maybe Mike doesn't understand color is for already sanded touchup. This way your not hunting for the spot.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Sorry.... I don't use color for anything but paint. When I get to the point I can't see mud on a wall. It's time to start a new career.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I'll have to agree to disagree with you on this one Mike. My guys would use color so that they could assure themselves everything got sanded. If you miss one spot and it gets painted it looks like hell.

Ever do any work for Petra Inc? That's my brother in Snoqualmie


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> : ))


Nice banner you made Bob, it even has BTF that stands for,,, built to [email protected]*#
Or burn the forest, bite the finger, build the furniture, bottle to face.
Or bobthefixer. :thumbup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Nickdrywall said:


> Has anybody used NEVER MISS before if so let the forum know your thoughts.


Have used the yellow and blue in check out mud. It's all right. But went back to using my usual, easier to get yellow tint when the yellow Never Miss ran out.



P.A. ROCKER said:


> It's my understanding that food coloring bleeds through paint.


The owner of a paint company told me about getting a taper mad at him one time and the taper used food colouring in some check out mud. Painter said it took a bunch of primer coats to get it to stop coming through. He said he'll never get a taper mad at him again.



drywallmike08 said:


> Yep a little chalk and you'll never miss a back charge from painters


I've worked with tapers who used a little blue chalk in their check out mud. Not much, but enough to find touched up spots when put on white primer. There wasn't any call backs, back charges on it.



MrWillys said:


> Maybe Mike doesn't understand color is for already sanded touchup.


Could be(?)


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Don't think I have ever done touch up!!
After i'm sanded I'm gone never to return!!:thumbup:


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Hey I don't understand what this is for. Why do you mix this into your joint compound. You mix it into your compound before you spray your level 5 onto the wall. OK but why? So you don't miss part of the wall when you spray? So you don't miss places when you sand? I don't get it. I've lightly used black chalk after sanding level 5 during touch up so I'd remember all the places I touched up in very large jobs where absolute perfection was stressed. Is this what this is? Or is this so you can see places better when you shine a light on the wall so it's not completely white after pray when sanding with machine?


----------

